# Very Fat bloke looking for advice



## richtea78 (26 Jun 2010)

Theres no point mincing about with niceties, I am massively overweight and extremely unfit. I have done very little exercise for several years and nothing regular for at least 10. 

Im not making excuses, I eat too much and dont do much but I decided to do something about it. I got a bike a couple of weeks ago and have been out on it most days but so far I can only manage 2 miles and thats really hard. 

Ive cut down the crappy foods I used to eat, and dont drink much alchohol. I gave up smoking 6 weeks ago.

I am looking for some advice on getting a bit fitter and what I can and cant do, if any one knows any good books that would be a real help. I dont want to over do it as really I must be a heart attack just waiting to happen! But I dont want to be fat for ever, its just a case of finding a balance between too little and a heart attack!

I look forward to hearing from any advice.


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2010)

WELL DONE on the 2 miles !

Now Read this 

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/about/

Then ask me ANYTHING , I want to help you out !


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2010)

Hardest part is actually making the decision to do it,which you have already done.
GB155 will give you all the advice you need,you'll wish you'd started years ago though I know I did.
Good luck.


----------



## Bayerd (26 Jun 2010)

I'd say just try and push a boundary every time you go out on the bike, it could be trying to go faster than before, further than before, hillier than before etc.

You'll be surprised at how quickly you improve.

Oh, and what GB said!


----------



## dan_bo (26 Jun 2010)

If you enjoy being outside and riding a bike, don't worry about it too much. Ride your bike, be outside, enjoy yourself. It will come.


----------



## NormanD (26 Jun 2010)

Need we say any more, the very man himself Gaz (gb155) is an inspiration to us all and can offer advice / help / support 

2 miles is a stepping stone to many more miles, you didn't just manage the 2 miles, you achieved that 2 miles from your own determination and for that you are to be congratulated.

I wish you the very best in what you aim to achieve in weight loss ... cycling is one of the best methods IMHO you could ever employ in improving weight loss and fitness.

best wishes
Norm


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2010)

dan_bo said:


> If you enjoy being outside and riding a bike, don't worry about it too much. Ride your bike, be outside, enjoy yourself. It will come.




Here Here, Thats how it started with me, now its snowballed !


----------



## gb155 (26 Jun 2010)

NormanD said:


> *Need we say any more, the very man himself Gaz (gb155) is an inspiration to us all and can offer advice / help / support *
> 
> 2 miles is a stepping stone to many more miles, you didn't just manage the 2 miles, you achieved that 2 miles from your own determination and for that you are to be congratulated.
> 
> ...



Blush Blush


----------



## Arch (26 Jun 2010)

A friend of mine reckons once you can do a distance relatively comfortably, you can then add a third to it.

So, your 2 miles becomes 2.6 and then 3 and a half, then 4 and a half etc etc. The better you get, the faster you'll improve.

But take it easy. Like the others say, you've done the hard bit, deciding to change. Also, slow steady weight loss is easier to maintain than any crash diet, so keep at it, and make your new habits easy to stick to.

Well done!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Jun 2010)

Congratulations on the non-smoking too

Like you I gave up and have weight "issues". It's been 2 1/2 years since I packed in now and the difference really hit home a couple of weeks ago.

I struggled with a cold, and cycling up a hill which I normally now stand on the pedals and climb, I was so out of breath (and painful breathing) in the lowest gear doing about 3-4mph. Then it hit me that I used to pay about £9 per day just to feel that bad!!

It will take a while for your lungs to get back to anywhere like they should be, that's a mountain in itself to climb while your lungs recover but they DO recover and it IS wrth it!


----------



## nosherduke996 (26 Jun 2010)

Just stick with it, Honestly you will notice that after about 4 weeks of going out twice a week you will notice that the hills are becoming easyer and before you know it you will ride your first 20 plus.
And well done you are not going to regret it


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Jun 2010)

nosherduke996 said:


> Just stick with it, Honestly you will notice that after about 4 weeks of going out twice a week you will notice that the hills are becoming easyer and *before you know it* you will ride your first 20 plus.
> And well done you are not going to regret it



That's definitely how it works - "before you know it"

You won't set a target, you'll just one day randomly feel like doing it. And you'll do it and be really happy about it


----------



## adds21 (26 Jun 2010)

As others have said, stick with it, and remember that your 2 miles is an excellent achievement. I stopped smoking about 2 years ago, and starting cycling about 18 months ago. I remember very well the first few weeks on the bike when I did 1, or maybe 2 miles a night. I now just cycle without thinking about the distance, but certainly wouldn't think twice about 30 miles (and have a 70 mile ride planned in a couple of weekends). I'm lucky in as much as I was never massively overweight, but I was still a good 15kgs over my ideal... Now I'm just 5kgs over, and that's just by cycling, I eat the same as I always have (more actually since stopping smoking).

The bottom line is that enjoy cycling, and feel cheated on the rare occasions I have to drive to work rather than cycle (I would never have believed that of me 2 years ago! - Exercise was something other people did!).

Keep it up!


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2010)

Been outside for last hour, just read this thread, first thoughts GB155 or Gaz - he's the expert.

You'll get hooked. Make it part of your life, i.e. commute by bike where possible, cos you'll get fit, and the weekend 'fun' stuff will be sooooo much easier = enjoyable.....

Weight loss will come, but getting fit is the fist hurdle.


----------



## Banjo (26 Jun 2010)

Probably worth having a word with your doc about it then just get out and ride the bike whenever you can.

I lost 4 stone in less than a year just by cycling and cutting back on junk foods.lots of us on here set out initially to lose a bit of weight then got hooked on cycling so carried on.

Good Luck keep us posted with your success.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2010)

adds21 said:


> The bottom line is that enjoy cycling, and feel cheated on the rare occasions I have to drive to work rather than cycle (I would never have believed that of me 2 years ago! - Exercise was something other people did!).
> 
> Keep it up!



That's me too. It just became fun rather than some kind of excercise chore.

Don't worry if your first two miles felt really hard. Mine did too, in fact I thought I would be sick into a bush in Battersea Park. Things have got a whole lot better.

Have fun.


----------



## Alan Whicker (26 Jun 2010)

Well done. Before you know it, cycling will stop feeling like 'exercise' and it'll just be part of life. Every journey is worth doing on a bike, even if its just nipping round to pick up a newspaper.

Out of interest, what bike did you get? If its got knobbly off road tyres, it's well worth changing to slicks (unless you're riding off road most of the time). It'll make a huge difference.


----------



## - Baz - (26 Jun 2010)

Just wanted to add my congrats! 2 miles is a superb start. 

A couple of really excellent inspiring books - both by John 'The Penguin' Bingham. Both are about running, but apply equally to cycling. Both are easy reads, well written, and WILL make you want to keep churning out the miles (whether running or cycling):

Good luck!

The Courage to Start: Running for Your Life
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courage-Sta...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277587481&sr=1-1

No Need for Speed: A Beginner's Guide to the World of Running
http://www.amazon.co.uk/No-Need-Speed-Beginners-Running/dp/1405067241/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## richtea78 (26 Jun 2010)

Thank you for all the advice and stuff to read, will go through and take a look at it all. 

As to bike I got a Scott Sub 20 and it has slick tyres as a friend told me to get that for road cycling. Eventually Id like to be able to go out cycling with him but he does 20+ miles of an evening so have a fair way to go. 

I thought about setting myself some small goals and getting on with them, ideally Id like to be able to cycle to work. Embarressingly its about 3 miles away and I drive in. Id like to be able to cycle it but at the moment dont think so but that will be my one of my goals. I realise that 3 miles each way is pretty short but at the moment it seems like a long way! 

Also someone said about the doctor. I can check with him too but I am fairly sure he will approve. I have Crohn's disease and so regularly go to the doctors and while he doesnt really nag about my fitness I know its an issue he would be happy I was addressing.

I have to say at the moment though I didnt enjoy it, it felt like really hard work and as a fatty I hate hard work! I do feel pretty pleased with myself now even though its just 2 miles its still 2 more miles than I did yesterday! I did used to cycle a lot when I was a kid, I used to enjoy it then, just need to get back to that rather than now


----------



## snails pace (26 Jun 2010)

Congrats on the 2 miles.... and well done for thinking ahead and having some goals to aim for. 

Feeling pleased with yourself is the best, no matter what the distance or time. Thats the feeling that will keep you cycling....and wanting to go that little further when you are able to.


----------



## timmcp (26 Jun 2010)

Welcome richtea, fantastic that you have had that light bulb moment as many of us have had on here and decided you want to change your life. I only started cycling 12 months ago, was overweight, ate the nasty foods  etc, but decided it was time to change, bought a bike and off I went, the first week I clocked up 7 miles, but that was 7 miles more than the week before, as you say 2 miles is 2 miles, just keep going at it and eventually you build up a bit each time. If you feel like setting yourself little goals than do so, the only person that matters is you and how you feel. 

Since I started I have lost just over 2 stone and cycle around 50 miles over a weekend period, thats comfortable for me, I try and get a few smallish hills in as well, but if you had told me that 12 months ago when I got off the bike in my first week doing a good impersonation of John Wayne walking I'd of laughed at you.

Gaz's journey so far was also an inspiration to me and if I met you Gaz, i'd shake your hand and say thank you. Just stay with it richtea and take it day by day, week by week, etc, in few months time you will be giving advice out to the next person to come along like you. Cant say I have seen anybody on here who is judgmental about anybody, plus you will get loads of excellent advice and tips. Good luck anyway, I wish you well


----------



## Threelionsbrian (26 Jun 2010)

I'll be a hard slog with the fags ditched as well. You'll have bad days as well don't let a bad day become a bad week it will take twice that to get back on track. Gaz is going brilliantly and once you start to feel the difference instead of aches and pains you will be well on your way. It's in the mind you want it go get it. *good luck*, lapses hold me back from really beating the weight. At least i feel like a cyclist now rather than a fat person on a bike.

again good luck on all three missions!


----------



## pubrunner (26 Jun 2010)

Well done !!!

For many, the hardest part of any training is just getting out of the front door !

The only advice that I'd give you, would be to make sure that you aren't trying to push too high a gear. Also, make sure that your saddle is at the correct height. I see many cyclists who ride with the saddle far too low - their legs are pretty much 90 degrees all the time . . . . . . . which is very tiring.


----------



## Bayerd (26 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> I did used to cycle a lot when I was a kid, I used to enjoy it then, just need to get back to that rather than now



Trust me, it'll come quite quickly.

Last August I was 4 stone heavier than I am now. The first time I went out on the bike I went down into the village where I live and went to go up a hill I thought I'd manage easily (thinking back to how I rode as a kid 20 years ago). Anyway, I got 2 3rds of the way up this short and not particulary steep hill in 1st gear middle ring and had to stop. My lungs were burning and my legs had had enough. I got my breath back and carried on to the top. 

A week later I managed to get to the top of it in one go. Today I ride up it 4 gears higher and hardly get out of breath.

To achieve it I just went out more or less every day. Even through the winter. I just slowly increased the daily milage. Now my typical ride is about 12 miles first thing. Sets me up for the day, I feel great for doing it. 

You will too.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2010)

pubrunner said:


> Well done !!!
> 
> For many, the hardest part of any training is just getting out of the front door !
> 
> The only advice that I'd give you, would be to make sure that you aren't trying to push too high a gear. Also, make sure that your saddle is at the correct height. I see many cyclists who ride with the saddle far too low - their legs are pretty much 90 degrees all the time . . . . . . . which is very tiring.



Absolutely. Get the saddle at the correct height. It is much harder to pedal if it's too low. Your Local Bike Shop will give you excellent advice on this, and lots of other good tips. Find a good local one, and you will not regret it.


----------



## rh100 (27 Jun 2010)

Good luck with it, it will become easier for you, just don't let it punish you by trying too much, and you will find you have a new enjoyable hobby.

Take the advice about getting the bike comfortable etc, my main issue was the saddle and the tyres to start with, things started to improve quickly once i got those sorted.

best wishes.


----------



## alasdairgf (27 Jun 2010)

Good on yer. I recently started, too - also because of weight. I'll second what someone said above, it's amazing how fast you get fitter, in the beginning at least. My first trip was about 3 miles, near killed me. I did 9 today pretty fast (for me!), and came back feeling bushed, but good. Have done 15 miles, not as fast, and planning my first 20 in the next week or two. I've only been at this for 6 weeks or so - hope this makes you feel a bit better!


----------



## alasdairgf (27 Jun 2010)

Oh yes, if you haven't already, get your bike properly serviced at your local bike shop - especially if it's old (or just crap, as in my case!). In some cases, some tightening up and perhaps replacing things you hadn't realised weren't working properly can really make a difference.


----------



## Beedee (27 Jun 2010)

Take control Richtea, know how many calories your taking in and burning off. Two good sites to help you, Foodfocus.co.uk and Mapmyrun.com oh and buy some kitchen scales.


----------



## shippers (27 Jun 2010)

Good news is flooding your way!
1- Cycling is a fantastic way of losing weight. Less imact on joints than running, not incredibly dull like swimming up and down a pool.
2- You've started. 2 miles is more than last week, less than next week. 
3- You've found this website. You sent a post in saying "I'm fat and rubbish at this. Motivate me" and about 20 people have pitched in.
4- You'll probably find in the next few weeks that your diet improves without you having to do much about it. You'll not get in from a 10 mile ride (You'll be there in no time) and want a burger. 

Now the bad news.
1- You're going to get hooked.
2- You'll need a lot of storage space for all your new bikes
3- You're going to end up buying lycra clothing.
4- Eventually you're going to convince yourself that it's worth paying £1000 rather than £800 or a bike because the groupset is better.
5- Do you need a winter bike..? 

Right, turn the computer off and go for a pootle round.


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> I realise that 3 miles each way is pretty short but at the moment it seems like a long way!



Yeah, but think about it this way - you're 2/3rds of the way towards doing it already.

When you feel ready to tackle it one way, rememebr that you can probablt work out a way of making it a one way trip - for example, ride in, leave the bike at work (if you can make it secure) get the bus home, get the bus in, ride home. Or take the bike in the car, ride home, ride in, drive home... That way you don't have to worry about not feeling up to riding home the same day.

Assuming you live in a town, you can probably find ways to increment your distance gently - my commute is 1.5 miles each way, but I'm in the early stages of training for something very stupid, so I'm trying to make myself do 10 miles a day instead of 3 - just by looping round different residential streets on the way in and home. Break it down into 'just to the next turning' and it seems easier than if you try and ride x miles along a stretch of country road.

In a week or two, I'll increase the loops a bit again, and then again and so on...


----------



## allen-uk (27 Jun 2010)

potsy said:


> Hardest part is actually making the decision to do it.



That really is the key to ANYTHING you want to do.

People ask how I gave up drink (after being an alcoholic for around 30 years). The answer is, just as potsy said, the decision - inside your head you find a switch marked 'Just do it'. Find the switch, after that it's all easy.


A.


----------



## richtea78 (27 Jun 2010)

Thanks for all the messages. I plan to do another 2 miles today but will wait for it to be a bit cooler first. 

Gaz - I have read through most of your blog now, I am going to email you with some questions once I finished reading it, hope this is ok. 

Can anyone direct me to a simple guide about gearing please as the last bike I rode had one front and 5 rear cogs and this one has a lot more. I know I should be able to understand it but I cant get my head around it and it seems that one minute im struggling like mad the next theres no effort at all.


----------



## richtea78 (27 Jun 2010)

shippers said:


> 3- You're going to end up buying lycra clothing.



One advantage of being a porker is that they dont do cycling gear to fit me so the world is spared the sight of me in Lycra!


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> Thanks for all the messages. I plan to do another 2 miles today but will wait for it to be a bit cooler first.
> 
> Gaz - I have read through most of your blog now, I am going to email you with some questions once I finished reading it, hope this is ok.
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a simple guide about gearing please as the last bike I rode had one front and 5 rear cogs and this one has a lot more. I know I should be able to understand it but I cant get my head around it and it seems that one minute im struggling like mad the next theres no effort at all.



The late great Sheldon Brown's website is a good place to look for any technical info

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

What do you have now? 2 or 3 front cogs and 7,8 or 9 rear ones?

The front ones, by the way, are 'chainrings', the rear ones are 'sprockets'.

At the back, the larger the sprocket, the lower the gear - you need to select these for going uphill, or into a bad headwind. The changes between them will be relatively small. At the front, the smaller the ring, the lower the gears - there will probably be a bigger jump between these gears.

It depends on how hilly it is where you live, and of course on your fitness, but I tend to use mainly my middle chainring, and just go up and down a few of the sprockets - 3,4 and 5 get used most. I tend to get down to 2 on the middle, and then if I have to, go down to the smaller chainring, and I still have my very very bottom gear (small ring, and biggest sprocket) if I need it, but by which time, I'm probably walking anyway. Other people have different ideal ways of shifting up and down.

Experiment a bit, and practise changing at the right time so that you don't have to resort to grinding hard. It's better to try and keep your legs spinning at the same rate - that's what the gears are for - as you go up a hill for example, and feel it getting harder, you change down a gear, and your legs carry on turning at about the same rate, but the bike goes slower. (and of course, as you speed up, you change up gear, so that the bike goes faster without you having to spin yor legs in a blur).

Something to avoid is to run your chain between the biggest ring and biggest sprocket (high gear at the front and low at the back), or the smallest and smallest (vice versa) - you don't need to, as you'll have these gears elsewhere (probably on the middle ring), and it's bad for the chain as it makes it run across at a sharp angle.


----------



## Niche (27 Jun 2010)

Richtea, Just keep riding. If it's 2 miles you can manage, then do two miles, but do it everyday. Soon it will become easier and before you know it you'll be doing 5 miles then 10

Rome really was not built in a day. It's been how many years since you did any regular exercise.

Give yourself a pat on the back for starting things off. But do not push yourself too hard. I fear that if you try to do too much too quickly, you'll throw in the towel


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2010)

RT,I started last year,1st ride back from bike shop was 6 miles and my legs ached for a few days,did similar distances 2 or 3 times a week then went for it,18 mile round trip commute.
It will take time but build up slowly and enjoy it,today I did 36 miles and next Sunday am doing the Manchester to Blackpool 60 miles+,18 months ago I'd have laughed if someone said I'd be doing this.
Weight loss hasn't been great(20lbs or so) but am much fitter anyway.


----------



## Maizie (27 Jun 2010)

Richtea (great name!) - I started with two miles! It turns out the loop road around the estate I live on is two miles. After I'd done that a few times (and discovered you do indeed not forget entirely how to ride a bike), I went a bit further. I came home and my husband wondered what had taken me so long - well, I'd been four miles! Four whole miles!
My next adventure took me to six. And then I was basically goaded in to doing the 10 miles to work, about six weeks after I'd dusted down the bike. There was a bus stop outside the office, and a bus did a route that stopped there and went to the end of my road, so I could get the bus home if need be.
I didn't, but I did take a few rests each way. I couldn't imagine even then that I'd be doing it 3 or 4 times a week, just for the fun of it!

Everyone has already given great advice and I am sure gb155 will have specific useful info for you.

But, don't be bothered by anyone on here who can do 50 miles in 20 minutes. Good for them. Doesn't take anything away from your two miles.
Do your two miles as often as you can, but for these stupidly hot days wait for the evening, or early morning, and drink plenty.

Oh, and the main thing to remember is there are no rules. You can get off and walk up a hill if you want to. You can stop for a rest every five minutes if you want to. Do it your way, enjoy it, and as has been said above 'before you know it...'

By the way, when you do get to do those 3 miles to work (and you will do, I am sure it won't take too long until you can) - be prepared for your colleagues to think you are completely insane. When someone asks how far your ride was, they will be incredulous that any human being can possibly cycle so far...and you get to sit there smiling about the fact that they have no idea just how great it all is, being a cyclist 
Soon enough you will find that you automatically say it's 'just' three miles or 'only' from Ambridge - makes their admiration of your achievement even better, somehow


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2010)

Maizie said:


> Oh, and the main thing to remember is there are no rules.



Ah, except there are...

We haven't mentioned roadcraft. If you haven't cycled for a long time, the roads may be a bit intimidating. If you want to gen up on the best practice for riding on them, get a book called Cyclecraft.

And remember, you do have to stop at red lights, and cycling on a pavement not specially designated as shared use is illegal. If that seems obvious to you, that's good, and apologies for the lesson - I fear a lot of people return to cycling and think that rules don't apply to bikes...

Otherwise, just enjoy it!


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2010)

Good on you RichTea. Welcome to the rest of your life. Perhaps you could try some walking as well? Go for a brisk evening walk say 45 mins now it's light to well after 9pm.

When you get down to a decent weight you will be filling your panniers with heavy books or bricks to help you build stamina and strength on long rides and hill climbs.

Take it easy. The longest journey begins with a small step. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other.

Ps You could enlist gbb155 as your trainer/nutritionist?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jun 2010)

Well done richtea - do check out gb155 though. The guy's done amazingly well and he's got the added burdon of being from Manchester


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (27 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> One advantage of being a porker is that they dont do cycling gear to fit me so the world is spared the sight of me in Lycra!



One day you''ll be in a shop and think "I could buy that, it'll fit me". It might be just undergarments, or it might be something that could be worn as a single skin, but you'll wear as an undergarment.

But you'll wear it!


----------



## Norm (27 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> One advantage of being a porker is that they dont do cycling gear to fit me so the world is spared the sight of me in Lycra!


You'd be surprised. I'm close to 20 stone and I have some lycra (the inners that come with Endura Humvees, I think). 

I always wear something else over it, though.


----------



## shrew (27 Jun 2010)

Really good job mate, 2 miles is 2 miles, keep at it for 2 months and youll notice a massive difference in your fitness level, the 1st month is the hardest.
its important to keep at it regular, doing 5 miles then nothing for a week is nothing like as good as doing shorter runs a few times a week.
soon enough youll be doing 5 miles with no probles and youll be able to do it a few times a week.
cycling it perfect as it doesnt hammer your joints like many forms of exercise and the cardio workout (heart/lungs) is probably the best form of exercise you can be doing to reduce the risks from being overweight and smoking, it will undo alot of the damage over time.

just keep at it, after a month look back at the gains youve made, and then the 2nd month etc, it really is noticeable )


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Jun 2010)

Welcome to the site and as most have said already 2 miles is better than nothing,keep it up and enjoy the freedom !


----------



## Goldfang (27 Jun 2010)

Congratulations richtea, I have slowly been working my way back in to serious cycling, have ben doing a 2 mile each way commute for years and thought that I would never put in any serious milage again. I weigh 20 stone, have sufferered a serious illness and smoked for 30 years, today I did 2 laps of a 10 mile circuit around the local lanes for the first time, I am starting to lose weight and feel so much better so the very best wishes to you, and yes, I ordered my first pair of Lcra shorts yesterday!
Regards, goldfang.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jun 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> One day you''ll be in a shop and think "I could buy that, it'll fit me". It might be just undergarments, or it might be something that could be worn as a single skin, but you'll wear as an undergarment.
> 
> But you'll wear it!



In the end, we are all Lycra....


----------



## gb155 (28 Jun 2010)

slowmotion said:


> In the end, we are all Lycra....



GB sits here looking at this STUNNING legs in his lycra astana shorts and thinks," I need Radioshack baby !!!!"

Ohhh sorry did I say that out loud ? 

There was no wayI ever thought 'd be wearing lycra, ever, but just take a look at me now ! (for the Phl Collins fans out there)


----------



## gb155 (28 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> Thanks for all the messages. I plan to do another 2 miles today but will wait for it to be a bit cooler first.
> 
> *Gaz - I have read through most of your blog now, I am going to email you with some questions once I finished reading it, hope this is ok. *
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a simple guide about gearing please as the last bike I rode had one front and 5 rear cogs and this one has a lot more. I know I should be able to understand it but I cant get my head around it and it seems that one minute im struggling like mad the next theres no effort at all.



It will be my pleasure to help out mate


----------



## richtea78 (29 Jun 2010)

Ive done 3 lots of 2 miles so far and it does seem to be getting easier but I think most of that is down to working out the gears properly so thanks for those links. I now just leave it on the middle front and use the rear one to go up and down. The route I picked out was fairly flat (or it looked it in a car ) but on a bike its not so flat. 

I still feel quite unstable on the bike, especially when signalling or looking behind me, I guess that will come back with practice. I used to cycle with no hands when I was a kid but now if I take 1 hand off to signal it makes me wobble 

I am going to get myself a cheap computer too so I can work out how far and fast I actually cycle, at the moment I use mapmyride to work it out but that doesnt tell you how fast really. 

Gaz - i havent forgotton to email you, i am still reading through your blog


----------



## rh100 (29 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> *Ive done 3 lots of 2 miles so far and it does seem to be getting easier* but I think most of that is down to working out the gears properly so thanks for those links. I now just leave it on the middle front and use the rear one to go up and down. The route I picked out was fairly flat (or it looked it in a car ) but on a bike its not so flat.
> 
> I still feel quite unstable on the bike, especially when signalling or looking behind me, I guess that will come back with practice. I used to cycle with no hands when I was a kid but now if I take 1 hand off to signal it makes me wobble
> 
> ...



It will get easier the more you do it, but if starts getting really easy then extend the mileage a bit.

I'm a big guy and started cycling last August. My first ride of 1 mile nearly done me in. That was around the block. 

Then we started cycling to the park, around the pond and back, was about 3 miles, I had to stop regularly to rest. If it wasn't my legs it was my lungs.

Then one day I rode to work, only about 2 mile but I started doing it regularly, eventually got rid of the car so we are a one car household now. 

I fairly frequently go on a regular ride of 12 miles, and have recently started pushing the weekend rides to 20 miles, this summer my goal is to do a 100 miles in a day.

This time last year it was unthinkable that I could do any of this as I was completely unfit. Now I want to do long rides and maybe even touring.

However, I'm still 20st but much fitter, I am now looking at sorting the diet out to start losing the weight, it needs both diet and exercise to lose the weight.

Your skills with the bike will improve as you go, just keep at it.


----------



## gb155 (29 Jun 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well done richtea - do check out gb155 though. The guy's done amazingly well and he's got the added burdon of *being from Manchester*




Close, Im actually from a small village in Lanc's, Live in Cheshire but yes for my sins I work in Manchester


----------



## gb155 (29 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> Ive done 3 lots of 2 miles so far and it does seem to be getting easier but I think most of that is down to working out the gears properly so thanks for those links. I now just leave it on the middle front and use the rear one to go up and down. The route I picked out was fairly flat (or it looked it in a car ) but on a bike its not so flat.
> 
> I still feel quite unstable on the bike, especially when signalling or looking behind me, I guess that will come back with practice. I used to cycle with no hands when I was a kid but now if I take 1 hand off to signal it makes me wobble
> 
> ...



Take your time mate, its not a sprint, here if and when you need mate.


----------



## Chrisc (29 Jun 2010)

You're off now so just keep it up and as has been said, it'll come. Amazing how quick your fitness picks up as you ride. I could only manage a couple of miles last year before collapsing but now ride 140 a week, commuting to work and getting out at weekends. If you'd told me I'd be able to do this a year ago I'd have fallen about laughing!

Wouldn't worry too much about the diet, the exercise will see the weight off and eventually you'll be able to eat as much cake as you want!


----------



## Amanda P (29 Jun 2010)

Richtea, welcome to the forum, and well done.

I can't honestly say I have any experience losing weight. I can only imagine what it might be like.

What I can say is that if you can get to the point of using your bike to get to work, I think you'll have cracked it. It becomes a normal part of your daily routine to exercise, not a chore. ("What exercise? I'm just going to work.") Then it becomes addictive, and you feel cheated if you miss out on it. Then before you know it...


----------



## Arch (29 Jun 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> Richtea, welcome to the forum, and well done.
> 
> I can't honestly say I have any experience losing weight. I can only imagine what it might be like.
> 
> What I can say is that if you can get to the point of using your bike to get to work, I think you'll have cracked it. It becomes a normal part of your daily routine to exercise, not a chore. ("What exercise? I'm just going to work.") Then it becomes addictive, and you feel cheated if you miss out on it. Then before you know it...



Yeah, you're one of those 'thin people' aren't you....

Richtea: it's worth practising the signalling and so on - find a few quiet residential roads and ride around doing lots of turns and indicating - it'll come easier the more you do it.

Also, I thought on the way home of a way to increase your distances. Assuming, as I said, you live in a big enough urban area, try drawing a circle around your house, at a mile radius. Ride out to the circle, and then try and ride around it (as best as the roads allow) for a bit. However far round you ride, you're always about a mile from home, so you won't find yourself miles away and suddenly knackered. But you can gradually increase how far you ride round before heading home.


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2010)

I still can't indicate and hold a straight line after more than a year getting better but need to practice more.
Best thing about cycle commuting is what Arch said,just normal routine ride to work is your exercise done,then once there you have to come home so that's 2 sessions and it's only taken a fraction of the time it would have if you drove home then did it.(or more likely decide your too tired and dont bother)


----------



## Spinney (29 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> I still feel quite unstable on the bike, especially when signalling or looking behind me, I guess that will come back with practice. I used to cycle with no hands when I was a kid but now if I take 1 hand off to signal it makes me wobble



Have you got a mirror? It means you can keep an eye on the traffic behind you without having to keep turning your head - may help with the wobbles.

But note that having a mirror _does not_ remove the need to look properly behind you before pulling out or turning - it just means you don't need to look wobblingly over your shoulder when you know from the mirror that there _is_ something there.

And keep it up. I remember when I moved to my current house I thought I'd manage an expedition to Arnside one day, which is about 10 miles away - and the local buses have bike rides on the back so I wouldn't have to cycle back. Now a local 25 mile loop is just an evening spin! It will come!


----------



## richtea78 (29 Jun 2010)

Arch said:


> Yeah, you're one of those 'thin people' aren't you....
> 
> Richtea: it's worth practising the signalling and so on - find a few quiet residential roads and ride around doing lots of turns and indicating - it'll come easier the more you do it.
> 
> Also, I thought on the way home of a way to increase your distances. Assuming, as I said, you live in a big enough urban area, try drawing a circle around your house, at a mile radius. Ride out to the circle, and then try and ride around it (as best as the roads allow) for a bit. However far round you ride, you're always about a mile from home, so you won't find yourself miles away and suddenly knackered. But you can gradually increase how far you ride round before heading home.



Oh, these are both really good ideas, I am actually finding it coming back to me gradually. When I went out today again I felt much more confident and went a bit further, almost 3 miles now! 

Ive mapped out some bigger routes too around where I live, theres a nice 5 mile circuit that I am building up to trying but it has a killer of a hill on it. Its actually part of the London 2 Brighton route and they always have to walk up it as well so I guess there will be no shame if I have to. I will save this for the weekend though as if I need to stop halfway I will have more time. 

I got a set of scales today as well Being a typical bloke I got a massively overcomplicated set that measure all sorts of stuff, you have to have wet feet to use them! Good news is that I wasnt as fat as I thought, I was expecting my first goal to be "Get to 20 stone" but Im actually under that, slightly so that was a result. Now I know what I weigh I can start having a look at dieting and go from there. 

It also measures your fat content, admittedly not that reliably I guess, but I am 33% fat which has made me more determined to get this down. I was thinking about it and this means that I am carrying about 6-7 stone of fat around with me all the time. Part of me thinks this in itself must be good exercise as thats a lot of extra weight training 

The results are actually quite interesting and quite scary at the same time. I know they arent scientific but its a useful tool to motivate me. It comes with a programme that you upload everything too that makes a graph of all your horrible statistics and I think this will be very handy to keep my going. I like graphs 

It also calculates your muscle %, fat% BMI and stuff. I wont rely on it but so long as the fat %, BMI and Body Water are going the right way while muscle % is also then this has to be an improvement.


----------



## Norm (29 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> Good news is that I wasnt as fat as I thought, I was expecting my first goal to be "Get to 20 stone" but Im actually under that, slightly so that was a result.


Pah, lightweight!  Come on here pretending to be very fat and you're really just _norm_al. Go and get some pies down yerself. 

Whilst I've never been quite as unfit as you appear to be (I easily managed the 6 miles home when I bought my bike 12 months ago) the main thing that I've gained is fitness. 

We're probably very similar weights but, after a year cycling, I now consider a 30 mile ride to be a pleasant jaunt, if I can't beat 45 mins for my 10 mile off-road run, then I'm disappointed (I might say "gutted"  ) and, as you may have seen elsewhere, I averaged over 17mph on a recent 9 mile commute. I'm pretty proud of those numbers.

IMO, being fit is at least as important as not being fat.


----------



## Campfire (29 Jun 2010)

Well done Richtea. Keep at it, don't rush, built everything up gradually. Then it won't become a chore and you will enjoy it.


----------



## adds21 (30 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> Ive mapped out some bigger routes too around where I live, theres a nice 5 mile circuit that I am building up to trying but it has a killer of a hill on it. Its actually part of the London 2 Brighton route and they always have to walk up it as well so I guess there will be no shame if I have to. I will save this for the weekend though as if I need to stop halfway I will have more time.



I would be willing to bet that, if you start doing that route semi-regularly, you'll be cycling up that hill without stopping in two or three months.

If my experience was anything to go by, then one of the best things about starting out cycling is that you see a massive improvement surprisingly quickly. I had a 3 mile route I used to do which included a hill. When I first did the route I stopped *lots* of times (seriously, 5 or 6 or something). I now do part of the route pretty much every day on my way to work, and can't believe I used to have to stop!

I can't praise the benifits of cycling enough! I haven't lost as much weight as I was hoping, but I feel so, so much better than I ever have!


----------



## g00se (30 Jun 2010)

Hi. Well done so far. A tip on signalling. You can wobble if you have weight on the handle bars. Taking one hand off can make you inadvertently steer. When you're about to signal, try to hold your body up using your core muscles rather than supporting on your hands - pedalling and not freewheeling can help with that - then you're less likely to inadvertently steer on lifting one hand off the bars.


----------



## Arch (30 Jun 2010)

richtea78 said:


> Ive mapped out some bigger routes too around where I live, theres a nice 5 mile circuit that I am building up to trying but it has a killer of a hill on it. Its actually *part of the London 2 Brighton route and they always have to walk up it* as well so I guess there will be no shame if I have to. I will save this for the weekend though as if I need to stop halfway I will have more time.



Good god, not Ditchling Beacon!? 




> The results are actually quite interesting and quite scary at the same time. I know they arent scientific but its a useful tool to motivate me. It comes with a programme that you upload everything too that makes a graph of all your horrible statistics and I think this will be very handy to keep my going. I like graphs



If it works for you, it's a good idea. Since I've been logging my milages (first on Cyclogs, and then on MyCyclingLog, as part of the CC team), it's often helped me do that extra couple of miles when I would otherwise have turned for home.

In terms of losing weight, I don't know what your eating habits are but for me it was portion control - cooking too much, and then eating it all. By gradually reducing the amount I cook (esp pasta, I way overestimated what I needed), I've trained myself to eat less - now I'm just nicely full after a meal, not stuffed. And where I used a whole tin of tuna in a pasta sauce, I use half, and so on. My weight loss has been slow and steady - just over a stone in the last year, but it's proving relatively easy to maintain, and I'm still shedding a little, gradually. 

Also of course, the weight of fat you lose is partly balanced by the weight of muscle you increase - so you may find that eventually you stop losing wieght, but carry on getting slimmer.


----------



## Benthedoon (30 Jun 2010)

I was in a similar position, smoked for the last 22 years had 'minor' drug and alcohol problems, stopped all forms of exercise about 5 years ago and I do like eating (fry ups and cake mainly) then about 2 months ago I thought about my 4 beautiful kids and maybe I should change things so Im around to see them grow up, so I starting riding my old MTB to work then 6 weeks ago I gave up smoking (the hardest part) Ive changed my diet etc etc. 
There's alot of support on here if you feel you need it. 
Slow and steady, it's the only way. 
2 miles hurt 2 months ago but I manage a few more than that now even treated myself to a new bike with the money I got from selling the car.


----------



## richtea78 (30 Jun 2010)

I did nearly 5 miles today, although at one point I did get overtaken by some joggers while I pushed my bike up the hill. I really want to get a computer now as I want to start timing myself, I think I will stick to this route for a while. 

Also I was wondering if any larger people knew of any where I could get a jacket from to where on a bike, something that would make me more visible. Although its broad daylight in some of the lanes the tree cover is thick and I want to make sure I stand out. Most places Ive tried only have 2XL and thats not going to fit for a while.


----------



## Arch (30 Jun 2010)

Hey! There, you've doubled up on that 2 miles, and a bit.

There are loads of computers out there - a basic one will do you fine, it'll tell you your speed, your distance, and the time you are riding, and perhaps an average. 

For the jacket - in the warm weather, a hi-vis vest should be enough for you - I'd have thought a builders merchant or similar would have some larger sizes. By the time you need a winter coat, you might be a bit smaller!


----------



## Benthedoon (30 Jun 2010)

For some good pointers on entry level computers check 'cycle computers, too much choice' I got some good info from that thread. I'm sure there's lots about computers on here if you look.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (30 Jun 2010)

I would say spend a few quid on a better entry level computer or choose pretty much any Cateye or Sigma

Boght a Velomann from CRC and it has broken, just reads an error even after resetting, the brackets were crap..horrible cable-tied on affair.

The less cable-ties in the pack the better.


----------



## Benthedoon (30 Jun 2010)

Somebody mentioned VDO computers to me as they all come with a 5 year warranty, a quick search and I found 1 for £23 and it did everything you'd want: current/ average speed, distance, time etc. and I believe it was wireless so no cable ties in the bag.


----------



## g00se (30 Jun 2010)

Cayeye Strada Wireless and Wired are good (I have the wireless one).


----------



## allen-uk (1 Jul 2010)

Same sort of size as you. Bought an Altura Nightvision, after looking around at the cheaper alternatives, which just weren't as good, not for cycling. Even tried a police-type full length yellow jacket, but it was far too hot and big!

Anyway, there is a 3XL Altura, which I've got, and it was quite good at 112kg, but a tad tight at 120kg, but does the job either way. This place is one of the cheapest:

http://www.discountcyclesdirect.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=9105

- I bought mine from there.

Good luck.


Allen.


----------



## Arch (1 Jul 2010)

allen-uk said:


> Anyway, there is a 3XL Altura, which I've got, and it was quite good at 112kg,



I read that and thought, that's bloody heavy for a coat!

I second Cateye for good value basic computers. Personally, I prefer wired, having had a wireless play up on me.


----------



## rh100 (1 Jul 2010)

allen-uk said:


> Same sort of size as you. Bought an Altura Nightvision, after looking around at the cheaper alternatives, which just weren't as good, not for cycling. Even tried a police-type full length yellow jacket, but it was far too hot and big!
> 
> Anyway, there is a 3XL Altura, which I've got, and it was quite good at 112kg, but a tad tight at 120kg, but does the job either way. This place is one of the cheapest:
> 
> ...



+1, I got one very similar from there, as recommended by Norm. It is a tad tight when done up, but is fine when left open. It's light enough to not get too hot and copes well in the rain also.


----------



## Banjo (1 Jul 2010)

I have had two Halfords 5 function wired computers for about 18 months on the Commuter bike and 7 months on the road bike.Both have given good reliable service and are quite accurate if set up right.

Cost about £10

I bought a Polaris rain jacket from Halfords which looked good in Hi Vis orange but it leaked so badly in even light rain I took it back and had a refund. Now have an endura Gridlock jacket which is great.

Cost about £45


----------



## alasdairgf (1 Jul 2010)

Just fitted this Argos computer - for a tenner - a couple of days ago. Bought it on a whim, but pleased with it. 

Wanted to spend more as I tend towards the geeky, but I know myself - I'll end up fetishing distance & speed, when the reason for me biking is really about kilos & calories! It's good to know how fast & far I'm going, but I'm trying to concentrate on TSiS (Time Spent in Saddle!) as my major metric.

(Having said all that, it's inevitable that the geek in me will force me to spend £150 on something with a GPS in it before long, just because they exist!)


----------



## Salad Dodger (1 Jul 2010)

Hello Richtea. I have just read through this whole thread, and well done to you. I am another recent returner to cycling after many years away, and after a few months and by making a few small changes to diet, as well as doing some cycling, I have lost over a stone, with maybe the best part of another stone to go to get back to a sensible weight. I am treating it as a long tern project, not trying to lose it all at once, and I wish you every success with your quest.


----------



## richtea78 (2 Jul 2010)

I havent ordered a computer yet as the inner geek in me is having a field day. Im very tempted to go for a all signing dancing one with GPS and the works but its hardly justifed for my 3-5 mile routes 

However I have been keeping track and have now cycled 20 miles this week, which I am impressed with as thats probably 20 miles more than Ive done in the last 15 years! Plan is to do it again next week but faster and less walking on the hills and then after that I will start thinking about cycling to work


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2010)

I was very nervous about my 1st commute,had the bike a few weeks and done a few rides of 6ish miles which left me shattered,decided to do it on the Monday 18 mile round trip,mate came with me 1st time to show me the route etc.was amazed at how much I enjoyed it and it wasn't half as bad as I'd imagined.Apart from a big hill near work which I walked up for 1st week,got half way up on week 2,and then was able to manage the whole way albeit very slowly.
If you think you're ready soon then go for it,you'll enjoy work much more too,I actually look forward to going now just because I'm on the bike.


----------



## Scrub (10 Sep 2010)

Hi Rich

How are things now, love to hear an update?

Cheers

Scrub


----------



## gb155 (20 Jan 2011)

Bump

Rich, hows it going ?


----------



## Randochap (20 Jan 2011)

Of course, if you are eating and drinking too much, you need to deal with those issues, but slowly you will train your metabolism to burn fat. You don't need to ride hard to do that. Just ride below the rate where you breathe hard. That will probably mean staying on the flat for a while.

The other thing--more important than distance or rate at this point--is consistency. Get plenty of rest between rides. No need to ride every day, but do so several times a week.

Other than that, read and study ... websites and books like _Bike for Life_. Here's an inspirational story that might help.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (20 Jan 2011)

Well done Richtea, at least you are doing something about it so many people just cannot be arsed. I am very much like you but not overweight, but am recovering from a major knee op. This is taking longer than it should because I have been lazy and not doing that much exercise to build up my wasted muscles. I am starting to get into cycling, although it is mainly on a turbo trainer as this weather does nothing for me. I have also just given up smoking as I was finding the turbo trainer extremley hard work. I have packed in many times before and for very long periods, once around 7 years. You are doing very very well packing in for 6 weeks. You are also doing the right thing trying to keep fit as this helps much more with your state of mind than packing in and sitting around doing nothing, as it usually leads to eating more (well in my case anyway) and feeling down and stressed/anxious. I hope it all works out for you, just stick to it 2 miles is good going. My in-laws are overweight and do absolutely nothing except moan about it, 0.5 miles on a bike would be far too much for them and probably kill them. You are doing extremley well combining dieting, exercise and stopping smoking all at once. The majority of people struggle with just one of those, stick at it


----------



## Norm (20 Jan 2011)

Rich last posted on 29th July last year, and last visited on 27th August last year. I think you may need to shout a bit louder to get hold of him.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (20 Jan 2011)

That's a shame silly me for not looking at the dates  Looks like he could of maybe had a relapse.


----------



## Riverman (20 Jan 2011)

Firstly a massive well done for taking the initative to live a more healthy lifestyle! 

I've got to be honest with you, exercise is very important but the main thing to focus on at first IMO is to change your diet. You can still lose weight through exercise obviously but you could puts loads of effort into exercising and still not lose much weight. I've learnt this the hard way myself, put loads of effort into cycling (massive effort), then lowered my level of cycling quite a lot, started eating a bit more and put on a few stone and was back to square one again.

However, even if your weight, exercise and diet do fluctuate a bit during this process, the important thing to remember is just how good for your body cycling is. It's regular exercise for your heart muscles, great for your lungs and builds stamina and endurance., it also gets you outdoors in the freshair. You can be the slimest person in the world but if you don't do regular exercise you won't get any of that. 

edit: whoops didn't realise the OP was in June.


----------



## gb155 (20 Jan 2011)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> That's a shame silly me for not looking at the dates  Looks like he could of maybe had a relapse.



Thats why I gave this a BUMP, I was thinking the same, but I have been there and done that and if he has, can help him thought it, seems like a few people missed the point of me bumping this though


----------



## Norm (20 Jan 2011)

gb155 said:


> ...seems like a few people missed the point of me bumping this though


If you are referring to my post when you say 'a few people', I not only did your point but I directly responded to it. 

To make it a bit less subtle, it's been nearly 6 months since Rich visited. There's little chance that reaching out like this will have the desired effect unless you've also dropped him a PM which may have triggered an email to him.

Also, whilst you post might have been in that knowledge, it was evident that others had missed the dates.


----------



## gb155 (21 Jan 2011)

Norm said:


> *If you are referring to my post when you say 'a few people', I not only did your point but I directly responded to it. *
> 
> To make it a bit less subtle, it's been nearly 6 months since Rich visited. There's little chance that reaching out like this will have the desired effect unless you've also dropped him a PM which may have triggered an email to him.
> 
> Also, whilst you post might have been in that knowledge, it was evident that others had missed the dates.



no mate, not at all


----------



## Sleeping Menace (8 Feb 2011)

richtea78 said:


> Theres no point mincing about with niceties, I am massively overweight and extremely unfit. I have done very little exercise for several years and nothing regular for at least 10.
> 
> Im not making excuses, I eat too much and dont do much but I decided to do something about it. I got a bike a couple of weeks ago and have been out on it most days but so far I can only manage 2 miles and thats really hard.
> 
> ...



First of all, congrats on making the move.. it's very difficult to do -- more power to you. 
I'm sure others have said it, but have you consulted your doctor prior to starting to exercise? If you're as out of shape as you're describing, it'd be a very wise idea.

RE: 2 mile rides :There's nothing at all wrong with starting out with a couple of miles.. Your body will need a bit of time to acclimate to exercising again. 
You've given up smoking (was the most difficult thing I ever did too) 6 weeks ago.. so your lungs are still clearing out a bit.. you'll find that with a bit of consistent and moderate exercise, your breathing will become easier..you'll have more capacity to exercise. 
One thing I cannot stress enough is to hydrate. It's very common for people who've not exercised in a while to forget just how much water the body needs when being worked. Dehydrating is very easy, and will make you feel rubbish -- can make that 2 miles, feel like you just struggled through 10. On the days you're going to ride.. try to make a conscious effort to sip water through the day, almost constantly. Ideally, before you set out for your ride.. your urine should run all but completely clear, meaning that you're well hydrated. You'll find this can make a huge difference in how you feel. 
Also a bit of fruit (an apple is great, or a handfull of dried fruit) an hour and half before a ride seems to work well for me.
Whatever you do .. stick with it. You've taken a huge step.. and a worthy one. If there's anything I can help with, let me know.
Good Luck


----------



## Adasta (9 Feb 2011)

Well done on giving up smoking. This image gives a nice overview of the benefits!


----------



## CorsairC (10 Feb 2011)

As a side issue. For those of you who are bigger. Where do you clothes for cycling in. I'm about a 42/44 waist and struggle to find clothes to cycle in. Really looking for MTB casual stuff, in brighter colours so I can ditch the winter HiViz jacket. Which is too warm most of the time. Had a great year in 2009, but couldn't get cycling much in 2010 and winter. Hoping to really ramp it up in 2011. Stuff online would be great, as I'm not in the UK.


----------



## subaqua (10 Feb 2011)

CorsairC said:


> As a side issue. For those of you who are bigger. Where do you clothes for cycling in. I'm about a 42/44 waist and struggle to find clothes to cycle in. Really looking for MTB casual stuff, in brighter colours so I can ditch the winter HiViz jacket. Which is too warm most of the time. Had a great year in 2009, but couldn't get cycling much in 2010 and winter. Hoping to really ramp it up in 2011. Stuff online would be great, as I'm not in the UK.




Regatta do some lightweight trousers , and go-outdoors , the outdoor store do "large" sizes up to 44in in a lot of ranges.

at the very worst try jacamo - they have helly hansen stuff so might have other stuff too.

i used to be 44in but have managed to get to 38in starting in september.


----------



## Norm (10 Feb 2011)

Jjust last weekend, I bought some Craghopper walking trousers from TK Maxx (yeah, I know) with a 42" waist for £14 (in black) and £20 (in navy). 

They are very comfortable and fairly smart, I wore them in the office all day yesterday and no-one commented.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Feb 2011)

Basically what everyone else has said, WELL DONE ! Just keep at it,most of all enjoy it.....nothing worse that making feel like a chore.Everyone on here are just brilliant with no snobs....a real good mix of people who will always help with advice on anything.
Welcome to the gang,it does become addictive !


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Feb 2011)

It has all been said but anyway - _*Congratulations*_. 

You do not say your weight but if it helps you put things into prespective I am 6 foot and 17 Stone. I am doing my second MTB Marathon in April. Once the fittness comes you will notice your weight less. One thing that may not have been mentioned. Take measurements of your waist, etc as muscle is heavier than fat and thus scale readings can be misleading at times.

Once again, congrats on a fantastic achievement. I look forward to you posting your first 5 miler . I will happen soon.

Dave


----------



## Norm (11 Feb 2011)

Oh, FFS, the original post is nearly a year old from someone who hasn't returned!


----------



## Adasta (11 Feb 2011)

Norm said:


> Oh, FFS, the original post is nearly a year old from someone who hasn't returned!



Argh!

Why up a thread that has had no response? At least check the last login date!


----------



## gb155 (11 Feb 2011)

Norm said:


> Oh, FFS, the original post is nearly a year old from someone who hasn't returned!



I've been chucking away for a few days, mod's, maybe close this now ?????


----------



## jethro10 (15 Feb 2011)

richtea78 said:


> I did nearly 5 miles today, although at one point I did get overtaken by some joggers while I pushed my bike up the hill.



LOL, that happened to me and the Wife on Saturday, and we've been cycling for a few years now.
They laughed, we laughed - who cares. Was a funny moment.
I shouted "hey, we've got wheels, how can this happen" ;-)

Jeff


----------

